# Kent Iron & Manganese?



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone used this product ? If so how did you like it and does it work?
i use seachem iron at the moment .


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Duckweed Hunter,

Is there a reason you want to add manganese (not magnesium which is a macro nutrient) to your aquarium? I tried to find a listing of the ingredients and amounts and could not locate it anywhere.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Duckweed Hunter,
> 
> Is there a reason you want to add manganese (not magnesium which is a macro nutrient) to your aquarium? I tried to find a listing of the ingredients and amounts and could not locate it anywhere.


Hi Seattle_Aquarist,

I add manganese when I make my micros solution. I think "Wet" told me why to add manganese but, I forgot.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

I agree that manganese is a micro nutrient needed for plant growth, I found out the ingredients in the product:



> *Guaranteed Analysis: *
> Soluble Potash (K2O) 3%
> 
> Iron (Fe) (Chelated Iron) 0.24%
> ...


Compared to Seachem Flourish:


> *Guaranteed Analysis*
> Total Nitrogen 0.07%​ Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 0.01%​ Soluble Potash 0.37%​ Calcium (Ca) 0.14%​ Magnesium (Mg) 0.11%​ Sulfur (S) 0.2773%​ Boron (B) 0.009%​ Chlorine (Cl) 1.15%​ Cobalt (Co) 0.0004%​ Copper (Cu) 0.0001%​ Iron (Fe) 0.32%​ Manganese (Mn) 0.0118%​ Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0009%​ Sodium (Na) 0.13%​ Zinc (Zn) 0.0007%​


So from what I can tell, the Kent product has a lot more Potassium than Seachem Flourish, but a lot fewer nutrients overall and 1/3 less Iron and 1/2 less Manganese.

I use Seachem Flourish to supplement my EI dosing of CSM+B because it contains many more of the micronutrients than CSM+B.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> I agree that manganese is a micro nutrient needed for plant growth, I found out the ingredients in the product:
> 
> ...


Hi Seatle_Aquarist,

Thanks for the info. I use Pfertz and Root Medic to complement my EI dosing and I dose these on the "macros days". My micro solution:
500ml water
2 TBS CSM
2 tsp DTPA
1 tsp Sprint 138 EDDHA
1/4 tsp Mn
10ml Glut

Also I dose a bit of Fe gluconate a couple of time a week.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok now i feel a bit embarrassed i thought magnesium was a separate nutrient.so i thought i would kill two birds with one stone by using the kent stuff.


----------

